# Horse riding centres near Cockermouth



## Cassy (3 January 2016)

I am looking for somewhere to ride when I come on holiday in May. Have searched the web and only come up with Parkers Riding School and Bradley Trecking. I can ride but really looking to see something of the scenery from horseback and perhaps have a few lessons. I live in Lincolnshire so only flat countryside here and few places to hack. Thanks.


----------



## dollyanna (3 January 2016)

Murthwaite Green is about an hour round the coast but do fabulous beach rides and fell rides as well as lessons. They do longer rides too - several days if you're there at the right time.


----------



## dominobrown (5 January 2016)

Rookin house isnt far... about 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour and has trekking or lessons etc etc


----------

